# old friends



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Arriving at camp tomorrow. Best friend will get there first of next week. This will be our 50th season hunting together.
Last year we were crawling up on some cans and mallards. I called for a rest and asked him "Allen do you think we'll ever get smart enough to stop doing this?" His answer: "Don't reckon......lets go".


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I remember the day we were 6 at our UP deer camp. Then there were 4 loosing 2 the same year, then over the next 5 years loosing all but one. Then 10 years ago the last one was gone with only me remaining. I tried it with some young fellows but they just have the gumption required to hunt out of my camp and now I go alone. I have time to remember the memory's from then.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

You brought back some old memories Alley! When me dad got old I went to visit one weekend. We went for a walk and he almost started to cry, naming all his old hunting and fishing buddies that had died off in the preceding years. " My goodness, I miss Morries, and Roman, and Joe, and.... ". Regretfully I didn't understand him very well at the time, thought he might be just having a don day! But now 40 years later in the same place I sure do! So your reminiscing hit home. I'm not THAT old, but starting to lose long term hunting/ fishing buddies through natural attrition to the Grim Reaper. 
The young group will realize this eventually once they becom old fossils like some of us here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I fit in the same category as you guys. Only my hunting buddy is ten years younger. Oh oh.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Starting to ask the same question and I am only 52!

Same answer though, love it too much. Sunrise in the field or slew is the best, don't think I will ever tire of it.

Knees can't handle anymore long treks with decoys on the back though.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Finished morning hunt. Lunch and planning afternoon field layout for mallards. Friend killed the first duck he shot at this morning. Dumped two geese later. I have served as a noble observer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> Finished morning hunt. Lunch and planning afternoon field layout for mallards. Friend killed the first duck he shot at this morning. Dumped two geese later. I have served as a noble observer.


Sounds like you fellows are having a good time. Best of luck on the rest of your hunt. :thumb:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

We ended the first day with 7 mallards, 2 gadwall and one goose.
And we each had one Wild Turkey.


----------

